

Show HN: Catching hold of users "likely" to bounce off a website - sooperman
http://blog.webengage.com/2013/11/06/introducing-leave-intent-based-targeting-now-convert-users-exiting-your-website-pounce-on-bounce/

======
_nate_
I think this is a nice alternative to the hideous window.onbeforeunload
popups. However, the popup animation is very slow, I would say just flip the
css display to block for an instant pop. And because the popups are at the
bottom, they're easily missed.

------
hobs
This might be cool from a js side, but isnt it really scummy to shoot out a
pop up when someone is about to leave?

Maybe its just a pop-under or something to that effect... but gross.

~~~
sooperman
You are right about the obtrusion part hobs. But then the whole idea behind
this was to add more "targeting" layers make the end solution more relevant to
the user trying to exit - so, e.g, you can choose to ONLY implement this
solution for your SEM traffic. Ain't that cool for marketers spending a whole
lot of money to get users on their websites?

